# Tornado Flush Installed Today



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I heeded everyone' advice and installed the Tornado Flush BEFORE I used the black tank!







It was a bit of a PITA; the propane plumbing was the worst part of it. In addition to removing about 20 screws







I had to disconnect the piping to get it to hang low enough to work.









GoVols Gallery
I have posted pictures of the mod in my gallery if anyone is interested in seeing it. The propane lines along the street side made it impossible to access the tank from that side, so I dropped the bottom below the entry steps. From there it was easy to install the fitting.

I'm letting the silicone set up for 24 hours, then I'll fill the tank for a leak check before fastening the bottom back up.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job GoVols looks good








Had the same headaches with the gas line

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Nice job GoVols looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As did I. I just cut an access door into the belly pan. I installed my Quickie flush at the end of the tank, as suggested in the instructions. It wasn't easy, but a flexible tip for a moto-tool helps.







I'll take some pics of the door and get it posted sometime this week, as it is time to start getting things ready.

Tim


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

I need to do this mod also, can someone give me a web site so I can check it out a little closer?

Thanks f or your time and help!
PW


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

go back to the original post and click on the hyperlink and you can see some pictures of my installation. You can also search this forum for others who have done the mod.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

GoVols

Thanks for the pictures. I want to do this to my 26RS so its always handy to see what you are up against. Looks good from here.

About how far is the tornado from the top of the tank? 
The tubing looks like regular pvc. Is it up to lasting a long time or would some other tubing be better?

Thanks

David


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

nice job!!

much easier installing into unused black tank.

same trouble with the propane for us too.

congrats on the great mod!!

scott


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> GoVols
> 
> Thanks for the pictures. I want to do this to my 26RS so its always handy to see what you are up against. Looks good from here.
> 
> ...


The instructions say mount it 2 inches from the top; I mounted it as high as I could given the framing near the top. The tubing came in the kit. Pretty standard clear tubing you can get at Home Depot or Lowes. Once I figured out the easiest place to mount it (behind the steps), it should be no problem to gain access again to replace the tubing if needed. I actually used the awning "strap grabber" pole to pull the tubing from the other side over to the tornado fitting!


----------



## LouZr & PatZ (Dec 2, 2005)

GoVols said:


> OutbackPM said:
> 
> 
> > GoVols
> ...


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

OK, what would you all suggest doing if, ummm you took a trip and used the black tank BEFORE you installed a Tornado?









Hey, it did nothing but rain every day off I had before our trip!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Deeta said:


> OK, what would you all suggest doing if, ummm you took a trip and used the black tank BEFORE you installed a Tornado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fill and dump it a few times. Drain it well and you will be fine. Or you could pay the dealer about $150 to do it since they charge out the rear to take the belly cover off.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Deeta said:


> OK, what would you all suggest doing if, ummm you took a trip and used the black tank BEFORE you installed a Tornado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used my black tank a couple of times before I installed the QF into the black tank
I just gave it a couple of good flushes before I started
One I was done I tested it and wow the stuff that still came out was unbeleiveable

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great job on that mod.









Keystone - This should be factory installed









Thor


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I have the same problem, I have been on around 8 trips now, but still need to install it.

Do you know about how long it took you to do the entire job? I still have to order the Tornado or Quickie, whichever I make up my mind to purchase.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Devildog said:


> I have the same problem, I have been on around 8 trips now, but still need to install it.
> 
> Do you know about how long it took you to do the entire job? I still have to order the Tornado or Quickie, whichever I make up my mind to purchase.
> [snapback]101716[/snapback]​


It takes about 2-2/12 hours to do the entire job

Don


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

Plan on installing mine this weekend(tornado)...dreading pulling the underbody..oh well...got plenty of beer so I'm ready.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Jarhead & The Texan said:


> Plan on installing mine this weekend(tornado)...dreading pulling the underbody..oh well...got plenty of beer so I'm ready.
> [snapback]101763[/snapback]​


Don't know how your tanks are lined up on the 25RSS vs my 26RS, but I only took out enough "belly bolts" to be able to reach in and do the work. I did not drop the whole belly up front. Since I installed it on the steps side of trailer, I took out the bolts from the front axle up to about two feet from the front of the trailer. Also had to disconnect the gas fitting to the outside stove and drop the gas line off the frame there. On the other side I only took out about 3 bolts; enough to give me a good view of where to fish the hose to that side.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jarhead & The Texan said:


> Plan on installing mine this weekend(tornado)...dreading pulling the underbody..oh well...got plenty of beer so I'm ready.
> [snapback]101763[/snapback]​


Beer is good. Make sure your black tank is nice and clean before cutting into it.

Good Luck with your mod. It is a must mod in my books.

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You won't have any problems
Best thing I ever did plus the beer helps

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting that mod done! And nice job doing it BEFORE you used the black tank.


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

Got mine put in this past week...not as fancy as GoVols but seemed to do the trick when I tried it out after our weekend outing.

Had to put it on the same side as the sensors due the frame and was able to only remove minimal screws to underbody. I do recommend turning your face when you start drilling...the smell was pretty bad.









All worked great though...couldn't have done it without all of you going first. THANKS!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations on the mod.

I did have some concerns about popping off the head of the tornado due to too much water pressure, so I used a SEPARATE pressure regulator when connecting the hose to the inlet port. There was not enough water pressure to spin the tornado! Turned off the water, took off the regulator, reassembled and turned it on. Tornado fired right up, blasting away; could view lots of stuff then coming out of the black tank through the clear connector attached to my sewer hose.

It definitely works -- and needs pressure to work.


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

I suppose it depends on the water psi at the CG. I bought a seperate regulator to use with the tornando and it worked fine. Could here it buzzing right along.

Your right...the God awfullest brown water poured right on out...clear 45 connector is the why to go....flushed her till it was somewhat clear water.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like this is a mod I am going to do. Just ordered one from Amazon.com $29.95 + free shipping.

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

GoVols said:


> I heeded everyone' advice and installed the Tornado Flush BEFORE I used the black tank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got our TORNADO quick flush installed about a month ago. I WILL NEVER HAVE ANOTHER RV WITHOUT ONE! Should be standard. 
Being that my unit is a fiver, it's not that difficult to get underneath. Figuring out exactly where to cut a flap in the underside was the most difficult part. I had to install mine on the long, front side of the tank due to a frame support beam on the opposite side. The tank support beam on the front side is also the side that the sensors and the dump valve are located. So it's located off center toward the curb side. I was a little dissapointed with that location until I used it. Works great. If the water is not pouring out when its running, the waste gate is damed up with waste!!! Just let it run, it will eventually break! Once the water runs clear, shut if off, close the gate, and add some toilet chemical. Good luck to all who install one.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I have a related question. I'm not comfortable installing a Tornado on my new TT just yet so I ordered the Flush King instead. I was wondering if (after flushing the black tank) adding a few gallons of water, a bit of water softner, and maybe a little Tide would be prudent. Seems to me that this combination would keep any nasty bits left over pretty soft and easy to remove for the next flush. Also, the agitation of the solution while driving should clean the sensor.

I'm new to this and I'm just trying to come up with a way to keep a healthy black tank without drilling the tank. Maybe after the warranty has expired I'd feel better about adding a Tornado.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Airboss,

A lot of people subscribe to the "no holes in the tanks" philosophy. Some people I know use Calgon, bleach, and some just throw a bag or two of ice down the toilet before they dump the tanks. Bouncing up and down the road kinda scrubs the inside of the tank (or so they say). It's not a big deal to install a Tornado or a Quickie Flush. You'll get over it soon enough and have that drill in hand!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Since there is a 90 degree turn after the waste gates, I don't see how the Flush King can function in any fashion similar to a QF or TF. It can certainly backfill the tank, but due to the 90 degree, it can't blast away like the tank-installed flush devices.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The Flush King can only back-fill the tank and is not capable of cleaning as well as a spray type device that is acutually IN the tank. Also, the FK needs to almost fill the tank to get a good flush. A device like the Quickie Flush can do a better job in just a moment and with far less water.

Faster, Better, Less Water. It's a no brainer.


----------

